# Digital hygrometers



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Digital hygrometer What Brand are you using?

As for me I have Western Digital III's and HygroSet II (1)


----------



## Hemingway in Havana (Feb 27, 2009)

Springfield brand from WalMart. They are cheap & are usually only off by a degree or two after calibration!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Hell I don't know what brand they are, but they are the white ones from Wally World. Two where off by a couple degrees, one was dead one.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

I have a Springfield from WalMart and an WD 3.


----------



## jledou (Jul 18, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> Hell I don't know what brand they are, but they are the white ones from Wally World. Two where off by a couple degrees, one was dead one.


:tpd: They are great for the price!


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

azpostal said:


> I have a Springfield from WalMart and an WD 3.


Same here.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a big one from a hardware store in my cooler which is -4%, and a hygroset II which is calibrated in my desktop.


----------



## Callaway29 (Jan 30, 2009)

I have the cigar shaped little havana. It's off 7 degrees and isn't adjustable. But it is consistant. Just requires some simple math everytime I check my RH.

Little Havana Hygrometer

C_


----------



## drake10101 (May 10, 2009)

I've got one from Walmart, and another from Radioshack. Both were cheap and accurate within 2 percent. My cheap analog hygrometer is off by about 10% though. Lately I've been dreaming of an Oregon Scientific multi-sensor system to track humidity in several sources at once.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

tHE Spring fields are great from wally world. picked up 2 yesterday, $12


----------



## beaglepower (Apr 18, 2009)

What section in Wal-mart can you find hygrometers? I spent all afternoon last Saturday looking for one and I couldn't find it anywhere and there isn't really anyone around to help either. The Wal-mart I go to is a zoo at most times.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

beaglepower said:


> What section in Wal-mart can you find hygrometers? I spent all afternoon last Saturday looking for one and I couldn't find it anywhere and there isn't really anyone around to help either. The Wal-mart I go to is a zoo at most times.


usually they are back by the paint where the outdoor thermometers are. At least thats where they are in our wallyworld.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Diamond Crown.

I have about 7 of them....


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

Xikar
I like how you can zero these once you salt test them.


----------



## Phantom57 (Jan 15, 2009)

Western Caliber III is the most accurate I have ever used.


----------



## UniqueStylz (Apr 29, 2009)

I am using four springfields. they were cheap, but pretty accurate.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Western Caliber III times two for me. I also use a Oregon Sceitific wireless remote temperature/hygrometer in the humidor, that I check on with my weather station.


----------



## mackrazy (Apr 4, 2009)

I use Western Caliber III, have 2 of them and both equally accurate. awesome product


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

Caliber III via amazon. great sub $15 price shipped.


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

Callaway29 said:


> I have the cigar shaped little havana. It's off 7 degrees and isn't adjustable. But it is consistant. Just requires some simple math everytime I check my RH.
> C_


Same here. Mine's off by 7 and I thought there might be something wrong with it. But if you got the same thing then I don't feel too bad. Still- thta seems a bit much. I wish I could calibrate it.


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

I have 2 Springfield hygrometers, one is accurate the other is off by 2. Not bad for the price.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

Phantom57 said:


> Western Caliber III is the most accurate I have ever used.


i agree 100%


----------



## pontiacbird (May 27, 2009)

holmes711 said:


> I have 2 Springfield hygrometers, one is accurate the other is off by 2. Not bad for the price.


Yea, $6.50 each is a good deal. I have two, and one is off by 5% and another by -1%, using independent salt tests.

I put both in the same space, and using the aformentioned add/subtract, they are dead on, no variances between both hygrometers, aside from the initial settings. In addition, the temperatures were different by less than .5 of a degree.

For the money, they can't be beat. And I took off the little clip on the back to get the depth down, and they fit like a glove.

Note: *do not apply powerful magnets to the backs of the units*. I ordered small, penny sized neodymium magnets, to fasten these onto the humidor. I wasn't exactly thinking :tease: but i immediately saw the humidity change once i fastened the magnet to the back. I was nervous that i messed up this little thing, as it went up several percentage points. With this unit, initially, it was *dead on at 75% with salt test*. Now it's 5% off. It is still accurate, as I have mentioned above.


----------



## ChokeOnSmoke (Oct 30, 2007)

I have two Western Caliber III's and a Radio Shack in my 120 qt cooler. Amazingly they all read the same! I used to have 3 humidors. Now I just use the cooler with all 3 hygros in it - definitely the way to go!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Squid® has a Diamond Crown digital which is spot-on accurate. And a cheapie that's 4% off for the long-term storage box.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

I use 2 springfields ande a acurite. There is also one on my hydra


----------



## Nismo#12 (Jun 14, 2009)

Western Caliber III works great, Going to pick up a springfield soon for my tupperdore


----------



## teoulennon (Jul 2, 2009)

Just won a Csonka off the devil site..hoping it's accurate! Anyone know about these?


----------



## Callaway29 (Jan 30, 2009)

Jazzmunkee said:


> Same here. Mine's off by 7 and I thought there might be something wrong with it. But if you got the same thing then I don't feel too bad. Still- thta seems a bit much. I wish I could calibrate it.


I hear ya man. I was disappointed after I tested it....did it a couple times just to make sure. Oh well, im over it. The shape/size is perfect....helps keep the "flow" of my box.


----------



## friz (Jul 24, 2008)

Xikar. had it for a year and has been off by 2%. I have been happy with all their products


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

I have four Springfields inexpensive & close enough for me using Heartfelt beads.


----------

